# Young and Depressed



## SadAngel (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello^^;
I am 22 years old. I have always had stomache issuses and never could have a good tummy day. I havr notice that i have been geeting ild yhe pain have start to get worse. Now, i have not been diagnosed with ibs. But i have a strong idea that i have it. 
List
Abdominal pain
(Cramps or stabbing pain)
No poop and poop to much
Chills
Body pains
Nausea 
The pain is geeting so bad i am a fear to eat food. So i have lost wieght. I am taking a depression medicine and tryvto work out and eat lifht meals/small meal. Byt aometime i havr to press myself through a meal. Eating is not something i enjoy. I am seeing a doctor but all teatvhave come back normal. I just dont know what to think or feel.


----------



## SadAngel (Oct 16, 2016)

*notice that as i am getting older my stomache issuses are getting worsing 
(Sorry i am typing on a phone :/)


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

SadAngel,

I feel for you, and can totally relate to your experience as I always had some tummy issues too.

Good for having seen a doctor.

I personally have always kept away from addictive antidepressants and took a plant based treatment that hel any food intolerance? Have a look here http://sickofibs.com/ibs-triggers/food-intolerance-and-ibs-what-are-you-reacting-to/

Maybe, fructose, lactose, gluten?

Things will get better, if you stay open keep looking. There are solutions.

Alison


----------

